# VBA 2007: Suche ohne FileSearch



## tecla (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen

ich hoffe ich poste das hier am richtigen Ort. Oder wo gehört denn VBA genau hin?

Meine VBA-Prozedur zur Volltextsuche in Worddateien, die mit der Funktion "FileSearch" gearbeitet hat, funktioniert unter Office 2007 nicht mehr. Unter diesem Problem leiden offenbar viele, trotzdem habe ich im Netz noch keine Lösung gefunden.

Vielleicht weiss hier jemand, wie ich Worddatein auf das Vorkommen eines Begriffs durchsuchen kann, ohne die Funktion FileSearch zu benutzen?

Alle Tipps sind herzlich willkommen!

Grüsse, Tecla


----------



## tecla (16. Oktober 2008)

Hallo liebe Leute

Sorry fürs puschen, aber ich verzweifle langsam!
Schon seit Tagen durchforste ich das ganze Netz und finde keine Lösung. Das kann doch nicht sein, dass niemand seine Word-docs mit einer Volltextsuche untersucht!

Ich bin echt für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Grüsse, Tecla


----------



## ronaldh (16. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Tecla,

ich habe leider auch kein Office 2007 zur Hand, aber tatsächlich gibt es FileSearch in Office 2007 nicht mehr. FileSearch hatte wohl auch ein paar Bugs, z.B. wenn der Windows-Indexdienst aktiviert war.

Aber vielleicht hilft Dir dieser Link hier weiter, oder dieser Link.

Viele Grüsse
ronaldh


----------



## tecla (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Ronaldh
Herzlichen Dank für deine Links, leider helfen mir diese nicht weiter. Da wird beschrieben, wie man Dateien (evtl. mit speziellen Eigenschaften) aus Ordner und Unterordnern auflistet.
Ich suche aber einen Alternative-Code, der mir alle Word-Dokumente mit speziellem Inhalt auflistet, z.B. alle Dokus, die das Wort "Haus" enthalten.

Mit diesem Programmfragment konnte ich das in früheren Versionen machen:


```
Set fsoFileSearch = Application.FileSearch
    With fsoFileSearch
        .NewSearch
        .LookIn = sProtPfad        'Pfad der Dateien
        .FileName = strFileSpec        'Dateinamen z.B. *.doc
        .SearchSubFolders = True
        .TextOrProperty = sSuchwort    'String, nach dem in den Dateien gesucht wurde z.B. "Haus"
```

Dafür suche ich nun eine Alternative, die ohne "FileSearch" arbeitet.


----------



## Zvoni (20. Oktober 2008)

Du suchst also etwas in der Art, was "grep" in Linux/UNIX veranstaltet.

5 Sekunden googlen....
http://www.freevbcode.com/ShowCode.asp?ID=6290


----------



## ronaldh (20. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht kannst Du auch die Links, die ich oben gepostet habe, mit diesem Link kombinieren, und Dir die Funktion dann selbst entwickeln.

Grüsse
ronaldh


----------

